# beak conditioner/lava stone



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

When I first got my tiel, I went to a local pet store to get supplies. They advised that I get a cuttlebone, etc. They also suggested I buy what I at the time thought was a mineral block. I recently put it in Sunny's cage and he loves to chew on it. After looking at mineral blocks on line, I now realize that what I got him was a "beak conditioner" which is a lava stone. The package had a picture of a cockatiel on it. So it's intended for cockatiels. I just can't find any info on it. Is it bad for him? Should I take it out? He does like it- much more that his cuttlebone which he ignores.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

According to NCS its safe heres some info from their site 
http://www.cockatiels.org/ownersandenthusiasts/clipping wings nails and beaks.htm


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks so much. I was hoping they wouldn't sell something bad for birds but.... And thanks for the link to the site. I will keep it for future reference.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Np ! I agree with you there i always check before i buy something just to be safe . Alot of pet stores like the big chain stores sell stuff that isn't safe for alot of animals . I use a bird store here called Sparky's he has alot of experience with birds and wouldn't sell anything that would harm them


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

My Daisy loves her cuttlebone!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I've never used a lava stone so I can't say anything about it pro or con. But I know that some people dislike them, saying they could cause crop impaction if chunks are ingested. A lot of these people are opposed to grit for the same reason (fear of crop impaction), but I think grit is OK in moderation. You might want to take the lava stone away if your bird is ripping off good-sized chunks and eating them, but there's no reason to remove it if he's using it safely.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

It's pretty hard. So he can't rip off chunks. He does nibble on it and seems to ingest what he breaks off- which is why I was worried. But he chews on it more that he eats it. I'll watch what he does and maybe switch out for a mineral block. He likes so few things I always hate to take away what he does like- but of course, his health is what matters.


----------

